# Dino's LACS Guitars - DinoCazares.com



## Sebastian (Jun 7, 2012)

The same day the new album was out, Dino's official site went live! 
http://dinocazares.com/
and man is it cool, especially the Gear section  His past and (coming soon) present guitars:


> More guitars coming soon


 
















and a cab





If only more guitarists had a gallery like that... 

New guitar:


----------



## JP Universe (Jun 7, 2012)

Almost an Rg 8 Greendot! Sick


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 7, 2012)

Digging the guitars. 


But why does his logo on the red guitar look so much like the DC shoes logo?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 7, 2012)

Wait... Are those older guitars or did he switch back to EMG?


----------



## Danukenator (Jun 7, 2012)

To be frank, these don't look all that special. I'm sure they play very well but as far as looks go, their a little bland.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 7, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wait... Are those older guitars or did he switch back to EMG?



Oh, forgot to mention, now on the site there are the guitars he had, but there will also be guitars he has


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 7, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> Oh, forgot to mention, now on the site there are the guitars he had, but there will also be guitars he has



Aaah, I see. I was expecting the oversized Seymour Duncan logo. 




Danukenator said:


> To be frank, these don't look all that special. I'm sure they play very well but as far as looks go, their a little bland.



Look-wise, they're not "out there". Spec-wise, they're different then production RG7's. Different woods, thinner necks, etc...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 7, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wait... Are those older guitars or did he switch back to EMG?



His early 8 strings had EMGs because he wasn't quite happy with the 8 string Blackouts. Once they refined the design, he had custom Blackouts put in his main 8 strings. I'm guessing this one he didn't bother upgrading if he wasn't going to keep it, and the other ones were probably before the Blackouts were made. I know the Brujeria one is a fairly old guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 7, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> His early 8 strings had EMGs because he wasn't quite happy with the 8 string Blackouts. Once they refined the design, he had custom Blackouts put in his main 8 strings. I'm guessing this one he didn't bother upgrading if he wasn't going to keep it, and the other ones were probably before the Blackouts were made. I know the Brujeria one is a fairly old guitar.



Yeah, I started thinking about that after I posted it. I believe he said he got his first 8 string around '05 - '06 and he got the Blackouts in '07. Makes more sense now.

And yeah, I'm realizing how old the white RG is now. 

And isn't the red RG pretty old? I think he used one during the Digimortal tour with a white pickguard installed.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 7, 2012)

Not sure. I'm sure I've seen him use it a fair few times, so it must be fairly old.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 7, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And isn't the red RG pretty old? I think he used one during the Digimortal tour with a white pickguard installed.



The Red DC is from the Digimortal era, and no - it's not the same guitar as the red one with the pickguard.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 7, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> The Red DC is from the Digimortal era, and no - it's not the same guitar as the red one with the pickguard.



Thought so. I believe that one had dots. I need to read up more on his guitars. I mean, I know his entire rig throughout the years, but his Ibby's are still unknown to me.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 7, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


> Digging the guitars.
> 
> 
> But why does his logo on the red guitar look so much like the DC shoes logo?



DC = Dino Cazares
And he might wear DC shoes also.


----------



## Rick (Jun 7, 2012)

My iPhoto is so cluttered right now but I know I have a bunch of pics of Dino's guitars somewhere in there.  

I do plan on taking him up on his offer to fly out to LA and take as many pics as I want of all of his guitars, necks, and bodies he has.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 7, 2012)

Rick said:


> My iPhoto is so cluttered right now but I know I have a bunch of pics of Dino's guitars somewhere in there.
> 
> I do plan on taking him up on his offer to fly out to LA and take as many pics as I want of all of his guitars, necks, and bodies he has.



Rick, y u no do it?

Take me with you


----------



## Rick (Jun 7, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> Rick, y u no do it?
> 
> Take me with you



I will do it, it's just finding the time for me plus he's busy as fuck and gone a lot. Maybe I should actually find out when he'll be there for at least a week and go from there.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 7, 2012)

Rick said:


> My iPhoto is so cluttered right now but I know I have a bunch of pics of Dino's guitars somewhere in there.
> 
> I do plan on taking him up on his offer to fly out to LA and take as many pics as I want of all of his guitars, necks, and bodies he has.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 7, 2012)

Rick said:


> I will do it, it's just finding the time for me plus he's busy as fuck and gone a lot. Maybe I should actually find out when he'll be there for at least a week and go from there.



True, especially with the release of the new FF album. Try it when Dino is working on Divine Heresy with Travis, so you all can visit San Diego


----------



## Rick (Jun 7, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> True, especially with the release of the new FF album. Try it when Dino is working on Divine Heresy with Travis, so you all can visit San Diego



Sure, no problem.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 8, 2012)

That's awesome Rick


----------



## Chiba666 (Jun 8, 2012)

Laboga cabs, hmm interesting


----------



## Kwirk (Jun 8, 2012)

That red 7 would sell so well. Throw a single coil in the neck (or another humbucker at least), get rid of the inlay, and they're good to go. Wtf Ibanez.


----------



## Loomer (Jun 8, 2012)

I like a man who understands neck pickups are for the weak.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 9, 2012)

I just saw there's a new guitar on the site 






(also in the first post...)


----------



## Norstorm (Jun 9, 2012)

Pure awesomeness!!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 9, 2012)

Add a reverse headstock, like on his other LACS, and that would be my favorite one.


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jun 9, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> DC = Dino Cazares
> And he might wear DC shoes also.



nice shoes for sure


----------



## technomancer (Jun 9, 2012)

That's pretty cool


----------



## Papaoneil (Jun 9, 2012)

8 string green dot.....Cries*


----------



## Rick (Jun 9, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> I just saw there's a new guitar on the site
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember that one, one of his first guitars from Ibanez IIRC.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 11, 2012)

that obsolete guitar on the left side of the page he is holding is so awesome
cant wait to see this site updated with all the gear


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 11, 2012)

Rick said:


> Sure, no problem.



Haha 

Question, are these just guitars Dino currently owns? or will they be pics of every Ibanez he's had?


----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 11, 2012)

Loomer said:


> I like a man who understands neck pickups are for the weak.



This x1,000,000 

Seriously, that red one without the inlay as a sig would be amazing. I would get two of them.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 11, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> Haha
> 
> Question, are these just guitars Dino currently owns? or will they be pics of every Ibanez he's had?



Now on the site there are guitars Dino had, check the "curent owner" on the site 

I think for sure there will be more guitars both he has and had


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 11, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> Now on the site there are guitars Dino had, check the "curent owner" on the site
> 
> I think for sure there will be more guitars both he has and had



I see, nice!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 11, 2012)

I eagerly await the red one with the white pickguard... That one was my favorite.


----------



## Rick (Jun 11, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I eagerly await the red one with the white pickguard... That one was my favorite.



AFAIK, Dino doesn't have it anymore. Donnie, who used to post here, had it for a while but he sold it.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 15, 2012)

Rick said:


> AFAIK, Dino doesn't have it anymore. Donnie, who used to post here, had it for a while but he sold it.



Why doesn't he own anything I love?... 

Oh well, I still like the black RG7.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 20, 2012)

And finally a new guitar!
Finally a great shot of the Demanufacture LACS


----------



## linchpin (Jun 20, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> To be frank, these don't look all that special. I'm sure they play very well but as far as looks go, their a little bland.


In terms of looks, his stylistic choices i.e a 7 string RG single pup with reversed headstock is not for sale, Ibanez don't do them... I know a lot of people who would kill to own a guitar with those exact specs... me being one of them.


----------



## The Only Factor (Jun 20, 2012)

I honestly can't wait to see the blacked out (hardware and pickguard...) single pickup'd UV777BK he has, and the old ESP 6-string he had before he got endorsed with Ibanez and went to the 7-string in the Demanufacture days. 

Dino was the reason why I started and have been using/playing ESP guitars for years, so it'd be nice to finally see some actual pics of that ESP if he still has it...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 20, 2012)

According to what Rick told me a few months back, Dino might not have the ESP M-I anymore. 

And I wouldn't mind seeing that UV, also. Just watched a video of him using it. 
...Yes, the one where he's shirtless, showing off all his "pride."


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 21, 2012)

The Only Factor said:


> I honestly can't wait to see the blacked out (hardware and pickguard...) single pickup'd UV777BK he has,



I believe this was stolen


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 21, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> I believe this was stolen






Sebastian said:


> And finally a new guitar!
> Finally a great shot of the Demanufacture LACS



Holy fuck...

TWO PICKUPS!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 21, 2012)

Double-post. :


----------



## Chiba666 (Jun 21, 2012)

Not sure on the markers on the fretboard, looks like they hav e jsut used a lefthanded neck. Strange


----------



## Bigfan (Jun 21, 2012)

Chiba666 said:


> Not sure on the markers on the fretboard, looks like they hav e jsut used a lefthanded neck. Strange



That's one of my pet-peeves, really. The markers will just be obscured by your hand most of the time.


----------



## joe-tofu (Jun 21, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And I wouldn't mind seeing that UV, also. Just watched a video of him using it.
> ...Yes, the one where he's shirtless, showing off all his "pride."



What a dilemma! I want to see the UV, but I certainly DON'T want to see Dino shirtless 

Is that video on youtube?


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 21, 2012)

Chiba666 said:


> Not sure on the markers on the fretboard, looks like they hav e jsut used a lefthanded neck. Strange



I like it, and I know Dino has it on at least one other custom. It doesn't make much sense for rhythm playing in places, but I think it looks very cool.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 21, 2012)

JoeTFUL said:


> What a dilemma! I want to see the UV, but I certainly DON'T want to see Dino shirtless
> 
> Is that video on youtube?



Yup, it's Scumgrief live in Donington.



That is my fetish...

...Pickguarded RG's, not moobs. 

Also pretty cool seeing COW use an Ibanez SG5. Another thing I find cool is that Dino is actually using a passive pickup.


----------



## devolutionary (Jun 21, 2012)

Dino - role model to fat guitarists everywhere. The fucking man, no matter what


----------



## BangandBreach (Jun 21, 2012)

devolutionary said:


> Dino - role model to fat guitarists everywhere. The fucking man, no matter what



I met him around 5-6 years ago at the SOTU tour--You know that 'you look taller on TV' thing?

I had no idea he was so short.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 21, 2012)

BangandBreach said:


> I met him around 5-6 years ago at the SOTU tour--You know that 'you look taller on TV' thing?
> 
> I had no idea he was so short.



I think he's around 5'8? 

Strangely, he's taller than me.


----------



## Rick (Jun 21, 2012)

linchpin said:


> In terms of looks, his stylistic choices i.e a 7 string RG single pup with reversed headstock is not for sale, Ibanez don't do them... I know a lot of people who would kill to own a guitar with those exact specs... me being one of them.



That's where I got the idea for my Agile.


----------



## Felvin (Jun 21, 2012)

I always loved Ibanez reverse headstocks but from now on upside down offset dot inlays are an itegral part of my dream guitar specs.


----------



## joe-tofu (Jun 21, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yup, it's Scumgrief live in Donington.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The guitar is totally awesome.


----------



## Maggai (Jun 21, 2012)

I really like the deep dub trauma version of scumgrief! Album version even better though.

Did he mod that RG or did he have custom so early?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 21, 2012)

Maggai said:


> I really like the deep dub trauma version of scumgrief! Album version even better though.
> 
> Did he mod that RG or did he have custom so early?



Looks like the previously mentioned UV7BK (Which was re-issued that year) with a pickguard swap. I can barely see the pickup, but it looks like a passive to me, so I'm gonna guess it's the Blaze.


----------



## Chiba666 (Jun 21, 2012)

JoeTFUL said:


> The guitar is totally awesome.




That song is totally awsome and no arguing. lol


----------



## The Only Factor (Jun 22, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> According to what Rick told me a few months back, Dino might not have the ESP M-I anymore.
> 
> And I wouldn't mind seeing that UV, also. Just watched a video of him using it.
> ...Yes, the one where he's shirtless, showing off all his "pride."



Damn it... That's been one guitar I've been dying to see ever since I started playing and coincidence enough, the same time I found out about Fear Factory. Figures, just my luck. 



Sebastian said:


> I believe this was stolen



DAMN IT!!! I saw him use that guitar during the Obsolete tour, and was less than 5 feet away from him while he played it. I had first seen it in a picture of him in one of the guitar mags at the time. Then it was a bigger bonus to see him playing it live that night right in front of me. 

It really sucks that a LOT of Dino's cool gear was all stolen - his Marshall, his ESP, his UV777BK. I hope whoever stole his gear dies of cancer!


----------



## joe-tofu (Jun 22, 2012)

Found a small pic of it. Definitly an EMG.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh wow, I linked a completely different guitar. 

The video I linked was him using a Universe, just the wrong one you were describing. 
had a B/W/B pickguard, passive pickup, no binding, and dots.


----------



## joe-tofu (Jun 22, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh wow, I linked a completely different guitar.
> 
> The video I linked was him using a Universe, just the wrong one you were describing.
> had a B/W/B pickguard, passive pickup, no binding, and dots.





You're right... still I like the one in the pic more


----------



## linchpin (Jun 22, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Man that version live has so much emotion


----------



## linchpin (Jun 22, 2012)

The Only Factor said:


> It really sucks that a LOT of Dino's cool gear was all stolen - his Marshall, his ESP, his UV777BK. I hope whoever stole his gear dies of cancer!


Not all were stolen, he sold some too after getting the boot in 2002... I heard he did get some back from the buyers but it's safe to say some are forever locked away from the world thanks to these so-called "collectors" hoarding all the best guitars in the world... more money than sense.


----------



## The Only Factor (Jun 22, 2012)

linchpin said:


> Not all were stolen, he sold some too after getting the boot in 2002... I heard he did get some back from the buyers but it's safe to say some are forever locked away from the world thanks to these so-called "collectors" hoarding all the best guitars in the world... more money than sense.



Ah, I see. But then again you'd wonder why a guy like Dino would sell some of his guitars like that, even if he did leave/quit/get the boot and when he gets new gear from Ibanez all the time left and right... And with all the other projects he's had, done and doing, one would think that he can't be that hard up for cash to sell one of a kind gear like that... After all, this IS Dino we're talking about.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 23, 2012)

The Only Factor said:


> Ah, I see. But then again you'd wonder why a guy like Dino would sell some of his guitars like that, even if he did leave/quit/get the boot and when he gets new gear from Ibanez all the time left and right... And with all the other projects he's had, done and doing, one would think that he can't be that hard up for cash to sell one of a kind gear like that... After all, this IS Dino we're talking about.



I doubt he was hard up for cash. It was probably that after he got kicked from FF he probably got bummed whenever he saw those guitars and just wanted to move on. I know I've soured on a guitar before because of my personal feelings towards a builder. It just makes you want to keep it out of sight and out of mind.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 23, 2012)

The Only Factor said:


> Ah, I see. But then again you'd wonder why a guy like Dino would sell some of his guitars like that, even if he did leave/quit/get the boot and when he gets new gear from Ibanez all the time left and right... And with all the other projects he's had, done and doing, one would think that he can't be that hard up for cash to sell one of a kind gear like that... After all, this IS Dino we're talking about.



Dino Interview


> When I first was out of Fear Factory I was a little upset  okay, I was a lot upset  and I got rid of some of my guitars. I made a mistake I sold some of my LA Custom Shop guitars. And there have been a couple of them that you see that collectors keep buying and selling



Dino Interview


> Before we wrap up our chat, I remind Dino that last time we talked in 2010, he said he was hoping to get back some of the Ibanez LA Custom Shop guitars that hed sold when he initially left Fear Factory in the early 2000s. At the time, Dino hadnt managed to bring any of the guitars home. Have any appeared since then? *Yes! I got two of them back! I got a white one, a 1998 custom, which I donated to the Rainbow Bar & Grill in Hollywood, and the other one I got was my FF Digimortal guitar, with the Digitmortal logo and it was all metallic silver. I got that back! That one Im keeping for my collection!* Im still in contact with a couple of guys who have a couple more. Some of the guys dont want to part with them because they love them, but Im still trying!


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 23, 2012)

I usually hate graphic designs on guitars, but that Obsolete axe on his website looks phenomenal.


----------



## Neil (Jun 23, 2012)

I have a picture on my guitar that shows the demanufacture guitar as having a fixed lo pro bridge and 1 emg sized/phase II pickup,

but the pic on his site is a floating lo pro and 2 passive sized/phase I pickups,

does he have 2 versions of this guitar?

(modding one to the other would have required a new paint job anyway so I assume they are two different guitars)


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 23, 2012)

Neil said:


> does he have 2 versions of this guitar?



Yes Sir  he has two


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 23, 2012)

I wonder why he decided to do two pickups on the other one?


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 23, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wonder why he decided to do two pickups on the other one?



He can always use the guitar for recording DH etc. it's not like it's limited only for FF


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 23, 2012)

Thats true. It's just weird to see him have a dual-pickup RG. 

Then again, I do remember seeing a few 2-pickup RG's when he was in DH before the FF reunion, now that you mention it.


----------



## Rick (Jun 23, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> Yes Sir  he has two



I think he's gonna do one each for Mechanize and SOANM.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 23, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 23, 2012)

I'd love to see a SOANM RG.


----------



## Rick (Jun 24, 2012)

I swear I have more but I can't find them. Here are all the pics of Dino's guitars that I could find on my laptop.


----------



## Rick (Jun 24, 2012)

Only lets you do 5 at a time and Photobucket is a pain in the ass.


----------



## Decipher (Jun 24, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> Yes Sir  he has two


 The Demanufacture guitar bridge looks to be an Edge-FX type system judging by the posts. Sweet.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 24, 2012)

Decipher said:


> The Demanufacture guitar bridge looks to be an Edge-FX type system judging by the posts. Sweet.



And that "system" it's like at least 11years old


----------



## jake7doyle (Jun 24, 2012)

red ibby  being as its his own custom and not a production model then the inlay is pretty awesome! just hate it when artists do stuff like this on a production run model


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 21, 2012)

Just wanted to bump this, because it looks like he has a LACS RGD7 on the way. Here's a mockup he posted on twitter:


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 21, 2012)

^That looks great, although I'd move the graphic a bit to the center, and shrink it a bit as well...


----------



## nikt (Jul 21, 2012)

no swoosh


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 21, 2012)

nikt said:


> no swoosh



i prefer no swoosh, in fact i'd love an ibanez that just said Ibanez, no Prestige, J. Custom or swoosh


----------



## Rick (Jul 21, 2012)

Pretty damn sweet.


----------



## jon66 (Jul 21, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Brutal, metal as fuck and yet still curvy to boot. Just like the man himself!!!


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 21, 2012)

nikt said:


> no swoosh








Actually I noticed something here probably(well it looks like it did...) got refinished... and has no swoosh anymore... 

interesting


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 21, 2012)

The man has such good taste.


----------



## Rick (Jul 21, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> Actually I noticed something here probably(well it looks like it did...) got refinished... and has no swoosh anymore...
> 
> interesting



Well, that's a sweet pic right there.


----------



## Shask (Jul 21, 2012)

Rick said:


> Well, that's a sweet pic right there.




Of course, instead of looking at the guitars, I am squinting at the rack! I think I see a Line 6 Wireless and a POD HD PRO. I am not sure what is below that though....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 22, 2012)

Shask said:


> Of course, instead of looking at the guitars, I am squinting at the rack! I think I see a Line 6 Wireless and a POD HD PRO. I am not sure what is below that though....



Matrix GT800FX. Someone posted another pic in the FF Tour thread on the General Music forum.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 22, 2012)

Sebastian said:


>


Is that an RGD8 all the way to the right? That finish looks insane, I'd love to see a photo of the whole damn guitar.


----------



## Shask (Jul 23, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Matrix GT800FX. Someone posted another pic in the FF Tour thread on the General Music forum.



Ahhh. I see it now. Awesome.

Makes me want to try it  I am not sure what I would gain over my SLA-2 at home volumes...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 24, 2012)

Shask said:


> Makes me want to try it.



Said the same exact thing when I saw it.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jul 24, 2012)

Me: Are you getting a Mechanize graphic 7 string too ?
Dino: yes

(on twitter)


----------



## Rick (Jul 24, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> Me: Are you getting a Mechanize graphic 7 string too ?
> Dino: yes
> 
> (on twitter)



Did I see a pic of it on FB or Twitter recently?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jul 31, 2012)

Rick said:


> Did I see a pic of it on FB or Twitter recently?



There's a pic??


----------



## F4R537KTP09 (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my... When I saw this rack I couldn't do anything but being in awe at the number of strings to change...
He should have like someone working full time on the strings and settings of his guitars!


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 2, 2012)

Mother Of God!


----------



## nsimonsen (Aug 2, 2012)

Wow, I totally didn't expect the neck to be finished like that on the back. 
Incredible.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Aug 2, 2012)

Now that is FUCKING hot, my god...


----------



## Dooky (Aug 2, 2012)

Awesome! The RGD shape really suits the overall look of an 8 string guitar.


----------



## larry (Aug 2, 2012)

it's like, a marbleized orange kxk fucked a lacs rgd8. it's glorious!!!


----------



## Rick (Aug 2, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> There's a pic??



Yep.


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 3, 2012)

Dooky said:


> Awesome! The RGD shape really suits the overall look of an 8 string guitar.


Ever since it came out I thought it would make the perfect 8-string. Just a matter of time till it'll be available as an 8 to us. A neck-thru production model would make for a nice change, too.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 3, 2012)

I like the red one! It looks kind of like that prototype that was going around before the 2228 hit the market, but it's more refined and awesome.


----------



## Rick (Aug 3, 2012)

That 8, according to Dino, isn't really new, I guess it's an 8 he had lying around and decided to give it that paint job.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 3, 2012)

Rick said:


> That 8, according to Dino, isn't really new, I guess it's an 8 he had lying around and decided to give it that paint job.



Nice! thanks for the info Rick


----------



## Decipher (Aug 3, 2012)

Man...... Would it ever be nice to see some production finishes like that!

I am hoping/anticipating the RGD8. That will very likely be my next guitar if I don't snag a RGD2127Z before.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 3, 2012)

Decipher said:


> Man...... Would it ever be nice to see some production finishes like that!
> 
> I am hoping/anticipating the RGD8. That will very likely be my next guitar if I don't snag a *RGD2127Z *before.



You Sir should play the lottery! 

Dino Cazares Gear Section


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 4, 2012)

Finally some great pics of this guitar!


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 4, 2012)

if an RGD 8 string comes out with passive pickups, i'd jump on it for sure


----------



## Rick (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm surprised that's a bolt-on, really thought he preferred neckthrus.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 4, 2012)

Rick said:


> I'm surprised that's a bolt-on, really thought he preferred neckthrus.



He's mentioned before that his necks are so thin they have more potential to break. Maybe he wanted something that could take punishment and be easily repaired.


----------



## Churchie777 (Aug 4, 2012)

i Hate this thread  Dino has hand's down had the best designed guitars simple and badass


----------



## linchpin (Aug 5, 2012)

>


Is there any reason... ANY REASON at all as to why this cannot be put into production for us normal people in the lower slums...? Clearly Ibanez do not want my money... FORCING me to take this model to a local luthier to replicate an EXACT copy while having an Ibanez brand on it THEN only for them to complain afterwards that it's stealing!!!  *sigh*... ok, I feel a bit better now... anybody?


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 5, 2012)

linchpin said:


> Is there any reason... ANY REASON at all as to why this cannot be put into production for us normal people in the lower slums...? Clearly Ibanez do not want my money... FORCING me to take this model to a local luthier to replicate an EXACT copy while having an Ibanez brand on it THEN only for them to complain afterwards that it's stealing!!!  *sigh*... ok, I feel a bit better now... anybody?



I know you pain man... OK maybe not really  

But I agree that Dino should have a production 7 string signature model  
Ibanez isn't really clever for not making one for so long... with the right specifications it would sell great! no matter if one or two pickups... but hey, Ibanez doesn't want to make money - weird...


----------



## linchpin (Aug 5, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> I know you pain man... OK maybe not really
> 
> But I agree that Dino should have a production 7 string signature model
> Ibanez isn't really clever for not making one for so long... with the right specifications it would sell great! no matter if one or two pickups... but hey, Ibanez doesn't want to make money - weird...


If memory serves me, wasn't it you that had the (FF) guitar copied?


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 5, 2012)

linchpin said:


> If memory serves me, wasn't it you that had the (FF) guitar copied?



Yeah...


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 5, 2012)

A new 8 string! and it looks awesome


----------



## MFB (Aug 5, 2012)

I like that color


----------



## Philip N (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't know about that RGD8. The finish is cool, but the fixed Edge bridge just looks out of place and bulky on this one. 

philip


----------



## linchpin (Aug 5, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> Yeah...


You lucky man...


----------



## larry (Aug 5, 2012)

i hope his next 8 has a reversed headstock.
fuck, i hope his next 8 is his signature model!!!

but i dunno how that would work out, since 
ibanez already has a high end 8 with specs
'similar' to dino's....

(nevermind )


----------



## linchpin (Aug 6, 2012)

More here: Photo Gallery - Guitar-Max Music Store Wroclaw, Poland - Guitar-Max.eu


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 6, 2012)

linchpin said:


> More here: Photo Gallery - Guitar-Max Music Store Wroclaw, Poland - Guitar-Max.eu



Yup, in Poland before Fear Factory's show at the Metalfest Festivial Dino got a special 29fret 11string guitar from the Guitar-Max music store, Custom Made by Pawel Kamecki






More pics and specs coming soon


----------



## chubby-ol-gangster-core (Aug 6, 2012)

i really like dino as a guitarist (no hate), but those are some nice guitars. i feel like emg's ruin it though


----------



## Rick (Aug 6, 2012)

chubby-ol-gangster-core said:


> i really like dino as a guitarist (no hate), but those are some nice guitars. i feel like emg's ruin it though



He uses Seymour Duncans now.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 7, 2012)

And new photos of the Demanufacture guitar!
DinoCazares.com - Official Website


----------



## Chiba666 (Aug 7, 2012)

That 11 stirng is killer, really nice guitar. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 7, 2012)

Xiphos 7


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 8, 2012)

Bringer Of Plagues


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Aug 8, 2012)

That xiphos with trem and Bringer of Plagues RGD!!! Tits both! 

I hope they re-release the xiphos 7 with a trem.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Aug 8, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> Yup, in Poland before Fear Factory's show at the Metalfest Festivial Dino got a special 29fret 11string guitar from the Guitar-Max music store, Custom Made by Pawel Kamecki
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit. This thing must have some of the godliest sounding cleans for a 7, assuming it's also baritone like all his others..


God I want one so bad.. I'd seriously sell my soul for that thing. The idea of a 7 with 4 octave strings over the bass strings just makes me giddy for all the fun big chords I love to do.



... Imagine Darkness Embedded's or Final Exit's clean parts on this. JUST IMAGINE IT. Well neither would really sound that impressive with it but I can't think of any dino works where he actually... uses... chords.... clean.....


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 9, 2012)

XeoFLCL said:


> Holy shit. This thing must have some of the godliest sounding cleans for a *7, assuming it's also baritone like all his others*..
> 
> God I want one so bad.. I'd seriously sell my soul for that thing. The idea of a 7 with 4 octave strings over the bass strings just makes me giddy for all the fun big chords I love to do.
> 
> ... Imagine Darkness Embedded's or Final Exit's clean parts on this. JUST IMAGINE IT. Well neither would really sound that impressive with it but I can't think of any dino works where he actually... uses... chords.... clean.....




I think most of his 7 have a regular... 25.5" scale 

I bet you could order an 11 string like that 

Hmm.. I think also Dino had some cool "clean" stuff in Asesino? and Closure of course


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 9, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> Finally some great pics of this guitar!



That is amazing. If that was a production model and didn't say "Dino" on the neck I would totally buy two.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 9, 2012)

I've been waiting for the Xiphos pics. Damn that thing's amazing.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 9, 2012)

poopyalligator said:


> That is amazing. If that was a production model and didn't say "Dino" on the neck I would totally buy two.



 Althought I think if Ibanez would make a blank fretboard, 2 pickup -passive routes, reversed headstock guitar -well just like the "Demanufacture" but without the inlays  - I think more people would be interested in it, but a one pickup, blank fretboard one would be awesome too  maybe even better


----------



## Imalwayscold (Aug 9, 2012)

Good god he has some seriously sexy customs. Hopefully some decent pictures of the older models nOt yet pictured will surface.
On note of a signature, the closest ibanez has done in my eyes was the RGR08ltd. Obviously it was a 6 string (and minus a floyd/FX bridge) but it visually matched what dino might use.


----------



## linchpin (Aug 9, 2012)

Imalwayscold said:


> On note of a signature, the closest ibanez has done in my eyes was the RGR08ltd. Obviously it was a 6 string (and minus a floyd/FX bridge) but it visually matched what dino might use.


Yup, Which was the EXACT reason why I bought that guitar


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Souldread (Aug 9, 2012)

wooow


----------



## XeoFLCL (Aug 9, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> I think most of his 7 have a regular... 25.5" scale
> 
> I bet you could order an 11 string like that
> 
> Hmm.. I think also Dino had some cool "clean" stuff in Asesino? and Closure of course



Oh, huh... I remember he said in an interview he was using like .52 to .09 on a 27", I can't remember where it was but it was back during the first divine heresy album, so chances are he may have just done that for that album, but I can't imagine .52 working well outside of studio and careful usage in A 

As for the 11 string.. right now I'm far too poor thanks to health issues  but one day soon, I do want to get a guitar with 2 or 3 courses on the bass strings made, I've always wanted one for clean work since nothing can top it for cleans


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 9, 2012)

XeoFLCL said:


> Oh, huh... I remember he said in an interview he was using like .52 to .09 on a 27", I can't remember where it was but it was back during the first divine heresy album, so chances are he may have just done that for that album, but I can't imagine .52 working well outside of studio and careful usage in A


 Dino uses really thin necks so he may have to use thin strings so the tension doesn't mess up the neck like bend it or even break it.


----------



## Rick (Aug 9, 2012)

Dan_Vacant said:


> Dino uses really thin necks so he may have to use thin strings so the tension doesn't mess up the neck like bend it or even break it.



SUPER thin necks.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 9, 2012)

This may have been answered above but I'm trying to be stealthy and I know pics of guitars might give me away that I'm not doing work right now... 

What's the deal with doubling up the bass strings? I've seen 8 and 9 string guitars where they double up the treble strings for the jangliness, but I'm at a loss for how that would be used the other way around--at least I'm not sure I've ever heard anything that sounded like someone was using the bass side of a 12 string guitar all that heavily, but I could be wrong.


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 10, 2012)

I really don't like graphic guitars, but that Obsolete one is the shit.


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (Aug 10, 2012)

wtf is wrong in this thread? how can one own so much beauties?


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 10, 2012)

Digimortal


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2012)

Is that the same one he had before? I don't recall the "Prestige" logo on the headstock.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 10, 2012)

Rick said:


> Is that the same one he had before? I don't recall the "Prestige" logo on the headstock.



yes, it's the same  it's just repainted


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 10, 2012)

He had that green 8 string at the show last week, I got to fondle it a bit while getting dressed backstage 

He really likes that deep rep/Burgundy color, looks awesome on the RG too

Maybe he's having the head stocks repainted to have all his LACS guitars have his name?


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 10, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> Maybe he's having the head stocks repainted to have all his LACS guitars have his name?



I wanted to say that the whole Digimortal guitar got refinished...  but yeah, I think all or most of his guitars have his name on the headstock now


----------



## linchpin (Aug 10, 2012)

I really like the swoosh... it's the ONE reason why I dislike the Prestige series in general... no swoosh...


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 10, 2012)

linchpin said:


> I really like the swoosh... it's the ONE reason why I dislike the Prestige series in general... no swoosh...



hell i don't even like the prestige part, if it just said IBANEZ i'd be happy


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 10, 2012)

Dino has such impeccable taste 

Too bad Vai apparently has a deal with Ibanez that the only other person who can have a signature 7 string besides himself is Munky from KoRn....I want a Dino model so badly and the man deserves it


----------



## ImNotAhab (Aug 10, 2012)

MetalBuddah said:


> Dino has such impeccable taste
> 
> Too bad Vai apparently has a deal with Ibanez that the only other person who can have a signature 7 string besides himself is Munky from KoRn....I want a Dino model so badly and the man deserves it



What the funk!?!?


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2012)

MetalBuddah said:


> Dino has such impeccable taste
> 
> Too bad Vai apparently has a deal with Ibanez that the only other person who can have a signature 7 string besides himself is Munky from KoRn....I want a Dino model so badly and the man deserves it



I asked Dino about that, he didn't know anything about it.


----------



## linchpin (Aug 10, 2012)

Rick said:


> I asked Dino about that, he didn't know anything about it.


It's hard NOT to know to be honest... with all these players like Broderick, Buz and all the others 7 stringers obviously wanted a sig were forced to leave and seek it elsewhere... it does make one think and wonder what's at work here and also if anyone is allowed to speak about it too...


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 10, 2012)

ImNotAhab said:


> What the funk!?!?



That is exactly what I thought when I heard that.

but honestly, who knows. But it is kinda strange that all these good 7 stringers like Broderick and Buz left the company. Maybe one day we will see somebody else have a 7 signature. I also want to say that I heard that the only reason why Munky has a signature 7 string is because he is good friends with Steve Vai and I guess some strings were pulled. But I honestly have no idea, we need validation from somebody


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 11, 2012)

I heard people from Ibanez actually read ss.org...  
so maybe we'll get an answer... hopefully sooner than later


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 11, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> I heard people from Ibanez actually read ss.org...
> so maybe we'll get an answer... hopefully sooner than later



If they do read it, they really have been ignoring us


----------



## linchpin (Aug 11, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> I heard people from Ibanez actually read ss.org...
> so maybe we'll get an answer... hopefully sooner than later


This has been brought up on few occasions, they'd prefer it if the topic died quickly... we gotta keep poking that beehive! 
Off the subject, did you label the headstock of your guitar as an Ibanez or left it blank?


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 11, 2012)

linchpin said:


> This has been brought up on few occasions, they'd prefer it if the topic died quickly... we gotta keep poking that beehive!
> Off the subject, did you label the headstock of your guitar as an Ibanez or left it blank?



Yes, obviously -as you probably saw- it got an Ibanez logo - not like the original of course...


And this is a pretty special guitar!


----------



## linchpin (Aug 11, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> Yes, obviously -as you probably saw- it got an Ibanez logo - not like the original of course...


No sorry, I haven't... I only saw the thread you posted and it's without a label... is there a pic elsewhere apart from the main one below?
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...gd-custom-shop-dino-cazares-fear-factory.html


----------



## Rick (Aug 11, 2012)

linchpin said:


> It's hard NOT to know to be honest... with all these players like Broderick, Buz and all the others 7 stringers obviously wanted a sig were forced to leave and seek it elsewhere... it does make one think and wonder what's at work here and also if anyone is allowed to speak about it too...



That's very true. I imagine there's a lot of stuff he can't tell me so it's very possible he knows this exists. But I agree, something is a little weird if both Broderick and Buz leave and are given sigs almost immediately.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 12, 2012)

is it possible to get any side views of the necks to see just how thin they are?


----------



## linchpin (Aug 13, 2012)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> is it possible to get any side views of the necks to see just how thin they are?


Best i could find


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 13, 2012)

After looking at the side of my RG7321's neck...

Holy shit, Dino.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 13, 2012)

linchpin said:


> Best i could find



his necks are think like the Rusty Cooley Dean's... what was that 17mm ? or 17.5mm ... something like that


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 13, 2012)

another 8 string


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 14, 2012)

Asesino!


----------



## geeman8 (Aug 14, 2012)

I must say....the man has impeccable taste in guitars!


----------



## joshc482 (Aug 16, 2012)

when i had my custom 8 made which is basically a meshuggah model i had the guys do a 17mm at 1st fret and 17.5 at 12th fret cause i dont have extemely huge hands/fingers. so i would bet dinos is something similar to that expect his hands are smaller than mine and fatter lol


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 16, 2012)

The green 8 is awsome! I want it... Dino has some of the best ibbys.


----------



## linchpin (Aug 19, 2012)

Finally, I asked him this question before but didn't get a reply.. tried it again and boom!.. now I know... it really has been bothering me why though.


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (Aug 19, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> DC = Dino Cazares
> And he might wear DC shoes also.



I think what he was asking was why does the "LOGO" look so much like the dc shoes logo. Not "what does DC mean?".

But you're right.. he could possibly wear DC shoes, too haha.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 20, 2012)

His Demanufacture guitar is a bolt-on? That's odd for him.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 20, 2012)

linchpin said:


>



Good to see im not the only one who thought this.


----------



## Anno (Aug 21, 2012)

Dino will realize that he got a brand named DC XD


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Syriel (Sep 26, 2012)

^

I'd gladly get a graphic that awesome done on my RGD.


----------



## Chris_Casket (Sep 30, 2012)

Just back from touring with Fear Factory here in australia. Dino had his demanufacture guitar and his red RGA with the dino 12th fret inlay.

He also said hes got some more photos of other guitars going up soon and a few more in the pipeline


----------



## devolutionary (Sep 30, 2012)

They were a fucking delight to see live, those guitars.


----------



## Chris_Casket (Sep 30, 2012)

Yeh man got to see them upclose the artwork is beyond amazing, all handpainted.


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Oct 4, 2012)

Dino should get a guitar made of metal just for the lulz


----------



## cronux (Oct 4, 2012)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Dino should get a guitar made out of *BACON* just for the lulz



had to do it


----------



## Rick (Oct 4, 2012)

Sebastian said:


>



That's badass.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 4, 2012)

cronux said:


> had to do it



Dude, who the fuck WOULDN'T want a bacon guitar?!


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 4, 2012)

Straight from Dino's site
DinoCazares.com


----------



## Churchie777 (Oct 5, 2012)

^^ haha bit generous on the torso


----------



## cronux (Oct 5, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dude, who the fuck WOULDN'T want a bacon guitar?!



my guess it wouldn't last long


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 6, 2012)

Logo & clear coat


----------



## linchpin (Oct 6, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> Logo & clear coat


I wonder now that he had the original Ibanez logo removed and redone by the artist, most of us still call that guitar an Ibanez while some people actually believe that's no longer the case... madness.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 7, 2012)

linchpin said:


> I wonder now that he had the original Ibanez logo removed and redone by the artist, most of us still call that guitar an Ibanez while some people actually believe that's no longer the case... madness.



The artist has permission/commissioned from Ibanez to apply the logo, happened with the swirls too, Ibanez commissioned an outside artist to do them and apply the Ibanez logo to them.


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 7, 2012)

linchpin said:


> most of us still call that guitar an Ibanez whil *some people actually believe that's no longer the case*... madness.



While some of Dino's old guitars had the headstock repainted + new logo added from what I know this is a brand new guitar so it could not have a logo before it went to the graphic painter - if it had that would be totally unpractical (but I can be wrong)...
how can someone believe that's no longer "the real deal" ? seriously? I never heard about this... especially with artist guitars... Because that would be just plain stupid.

Also the graphic on the guitar could be painted by the artist and the logo added at the LACS - where the guitar is put together set-up etc. I think it even got a clear coat at LACS - because from what I know that's the LACS paint booth  ... 
Keep that in mind


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 7, 2012)

That too /\

Ibanez sent bare guitar to Artist, Artist painted guitar, sent it back to Ibanez, Ibanez finished the painting process.


----------



## linchpin (Oct 7, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> how can someone believe that's no longer "the real deal" ? seriously? I never heard about this... especially with artist guitars... Because that would be just plain stupid.


You'd be surprised... they practically deem the headstock logo like baptism only done by the "Priests of Ibanez"... at least that's how they see it which is ridiculous.


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 7, 2012)

linchpin said:


> You'd be surprised... they practically deem the headstock logo like baptism only done by the "Priests of Ibanez"... at least that's how they see it which is ridiculous.





So let's say that (not saying it's the case here) the graphic artist gets a logo from Ibanez, and he puts it on the guitar, some would still think it's not legit?


----------



## linchpin (Oct 7, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> So let's say that (not saying it's the case here) the graphic artist gets a logo from Ibanez, and he puts it on the guitar, some would still think it's not legit?


Yup  height of elitism 

Off the topic, I still think a Digimortal artwork on a guitar would be badass.


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 7, 2012)

linchpin said:


> Yup  height of elitism
> 
> Off the topic, I still think a Digimortal artwork on a guitar would be badass.



True! 

and SOANM would be awesome


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 7, 2012)

linchpin said:


> You'd be surprised... they practically deem the headstock logo like baptism only done by the "Priests of Ibanez"... at least that's how they see it which is ridiculous.



Ibanez paying a shop to [re]finish then logo an officially produced guitar is not equal to ordering a Perle or ET Ibanez copy and throwing on a logo from BestDecals. Nor is it the same as taking a cheap MII RG, refinishing it and throwing on a Prestige decal from BestDecals.

Just like it's wrong to sand of the Squire logo and put a cheap ten cent "Fender" logo sticker off eBay on it. 

I can't tell you how many times I've seen folks re-brand guitars and then overcharge for them claiming they're some super rare custom or one-off. It's fraud, plain and simple. 

I will say, if it's your personal guitar and you don't plan on selling it, then by all means, re-brand it if it makes you feel better. Just understand, a headstock logo/name isn't going to make it a different guitar.


----------



## linchpin (Oct 7, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ibanez paying a shop to [re]finish then logo an officially produced guitar is not equal to ordering a Perle or ET Ibanez copy and throwing on a logo from BestDecals. Nor is it the same as taking a cheap MII RG, refinishing it and throwing on a Prestige decal from BestDecals.
> 
> Just like it's wrong to sand of the Squire logo and put a cheap ten cent "Fender" logo sticker off eBay on it.
> 
> ...


It goes without saying that if it's being sold then the buyer has every right to know from the seller what exactly has been altered, I think the problem mainly revolves around withholding information rather than authenticity. 
And yes, re-branding a simple RG into a Prestige is just criminal.


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 8, 2012)

I 100% agree with Max

you want to go and get a copy, that's your business, but don't brand it also and call it what it isn't. and Ibanez copy is an Ibanez copy, putting a logo on it won't make it Ibanez, and selling it as such would be illegal.

nothing against copies, i want one myself, but i'd never put the logo on an Ibanez copy even if it was just for personal use. love the shape, feel and look, but i'm gunna try fooling myself or others and call it an Ibanez


----------



## linchpin (Oct 8, 2012)

Sepultorture said:


> I 100% agree with Max
> 
> you want to go and get a copy, that's your business, but don't brand it also and call it what it isn't. and Ibanez copy is an Ibanez copy, putting a logo on it won't make it Ibanez, and selling it as such would be illegal.
> 
> nothing against copies, i want one myself, but i'd never put the logo on an Ibanez copy even if it was just for personal use. love the shape, feel and look, but i'm gunna try fooling myself or others and call it an Ibanez


Don't brand it? If you mean have it blank then it defeats the whole point of having a copy... like I said before, the person is the one who should be telling people that it IS a copy, withholding the truth is the REAL problem here, branding it is merely for aesthetic reasons and not to pass it off as a real Ibanez, I have said before that I'm currently planning to get a custom guitar made in the same design as Dino's design, believe me if he had a sig, I wouldn't be going through this much trouble and I have already waited 5 years and it looks like he'll NEVER get a sig... I'm not enjoying it one bit and it'll probably cost me alot more to have it made but hey, I love those exact set-up he has going, I am after all a fan of his.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 8, 2012)

The problem is, not everyone is on the level, and a lot of folks buy falsely branded guitars used without investigating. I can't tell you how many times folks have been fooled by refinished RG7321s with fake Prestige or J.Custom branding. 

It's unfortunate, but it happens. 

If having a logo makes the guitar "complete" to you, then by all means. It's your guitar.


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 9, 2012)

Three new work in progress photos - of Dino's already finished guitars


----------



## Rick (Oct 9, 2012)

Holy crap.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 9, 2012)

Sebastian said:


>



I approve.


----------



## linchpin (Oct 9, 2012)

Sebastian said:


>


It might take a while to see this guitar on stage... would love to hear some new DH actually...


----------



## heilarkyguitar (Oct 9, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


> Digging the guitars.
> 
> 
> But why does his logo on the red guitar look so much like the DC shoes logo?



I think its the "D"ino and the "C"azares that make you look at your feet.  
sorry just being dumb


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 10, 2012)

linchpin said:


> It might take a while to see this guitar on stage... would love to hear some new DH actually...



You know.. it's this guitar...





Dino used it on stage with FF already... this year


----------



## linchpin (Oct 11, 2012)

On the subject of DH, does anyone know where I can buy a good quality of this? Does anyone here even have it?




EDIT: Nevermind, got it.


----------



## linchpin (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## Sebastian (Oct 11, 2012)

The Detail is simply amazing! Dan Lawrence is great!


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 14, 2012)

it's finished!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 14, 2012)

Such a lucky man getting all these customs.


----------



## linchpin (Oct 14, 2012)

Man I wish he still had the swoosh on his guitars...


----------



## Rick (Oct 14, 2012)

Goddamn...


----------



## ROAR (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm not into graphics, but that last one is just ridiculously metal


----------



## Chiba666 (Oct 15, 2012)

Some really really good work there, thanks for sharing


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 4, 2012)

Since this is info from Dino's official website:

DinoCazares.com

"*Photos with fans*
If you have a photo with Dino and would like to have it featured on Dino&#8217;s site, please send it to *[email protected]* (note: this is not Dino&#8217;s personal email) "


That is really cool!


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 17, 2012)

Good Cause... and a good starting bid 
FEAR FACTORY SIGNED GUITAR - Price Estimate: $400 - $600


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 17, 2012)

Judging by the logo size, those must be custom Blackouts, too.


----------



## Rick (Nov 17, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Judging by the logo size, those must be custom Blackouts, too.



Yeah, those are Blackouts.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 17, 2012)

Rick said:


> Yeah, those are Blackouts.



Doesn't Dino like to make the logos bigger? Compared to regular BO P1's, those look pretty huge.







That's why I was wondering if they were custom, or a set that Dino used.


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 18, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Doesn't Dino like to make the logos bigger?



Yes


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 20, 2013)

Video by dinocazares &bull; Instagram


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 21, 2013)

Neon green + maple...
I'm stealing that color scheme one day.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jun 21, 2013)

fcuk that is sexy..... full of milky reverse headstock goodness....


----------



## ImNotAhab (Jun 21, 2013)

Nice. I would love to see Dino pull out some epic leads on his records. I don't think he has but if anyone can correct me I'd love to know!


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jun 21, 2013)

A Neon green 7 string with the single pup and the pyramid inlays and reverse headstock..... THAT is the guitar that should have been in this years Ibanez catalog of new 7 strings! For that reason along I wish Dino would sign up to a signature guitar.....


----------



## Rick (Jun 21, 2013)

Good ....ing god


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 21, 2013)

ImNotAhab said:


> Nice. I would love to see Dino pull out some epic leads on his records. I don't think he has but if anyone can correct me I'd love to know!













And straight from Dino's site: DinoCazares.com - Official Website


----------



## DISTORT6 (Jun 21, 2013)

^THAT'S nice!


----------



## jwade (Jun 21, 2013)

Reversed headstock UV7GR tribute. Very cool, despite the single pickup/no pickguard setup.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## ImNotAhab (Jun 25, 2013)

Sebastian said:


>


----------



## canuck brian (Jun 25, 2013)

How many guitars does the LACS actually make Dino per year??? 

That LNG universe hybrid looks amazing.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jun 25, 2013)

canuck brian said:


> How many guitars does the LACS actually make Dino per year???
> 
> That LNG universe hybrid looks amazing.



I was about to say.....goddamn, how many customs axes does one need? 

At least he is using two pickups now.....


----------



## Rick (Jun 25, 2013)

canuck brian said:


> How many guitars does the LACS actually make Dino per year???



A lot.  



Wings of Obsidian said:


> I was about to say.....goddamn, how many customs axes does one need?



One doesn't NEED custom axes, it's more of a question as to how many one can acquire. In this case, see above. 



Sebastian said:


>



So sick.


----------



## patata (Jun 25, 2013)

I wonder if all of his guitars could fit on a tour bus.I mean,he gets a new guitar like every month.
Sick guitars btw.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jun 25, 2013)

I want full pics of the green one


----------



## Heroin (Jun 25, 2013)

what bridge is on the vai tribute? it's hard to tell if that's a trem or hardtail


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 26, 2013)

Heroin said:


> what bridge is on the vai tribute? it's hard to tell if that's a trem or hardtail



The first time I saw the video I wasn't sure as well, but after watching the video 15 times and studying the construction of the bridge, I came to a conclusion it's a trem


----------



## Rick (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't know if Dino is much of a hardtail user.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 27, 2013)

Rick said:


> I don't know if Dino is much of a hardtail user.



Doesn't he like the Edge FX?

I'm not sure, but I don't see much routing under the bridge. Might be one of those.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jun 27, 2013)

After some thorough squinting, I'm pretty sure I see fine tuners on the green Vai tribute.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jun 27, 2013)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> After some thorough squinting, I'm pretty sure I see fine tuners on the green Vai tribute.



The fixed edge bridge does have fine tuners though.


----------



## Shask (Jul 16, 2013)

This needs a bump..... just because


----------



## MikeSweeney (Jul 17, 2013)

Who thinks the rdg looks better with the back words headstock


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 17, 2013)

MikeSweeney said:


> Who thinks the rdg looks better with the back words headstock


Everyone?


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jul 17, 2013)

Way too few Ibanez guitars with a reverse headstock and maple fretboards too.....


----------



## patata (Jul 17, 2013)

Everytime I see this thread I wonder:
''If Dino suddenly puts up all of his guitars for sale,would they be gone in under 24 hours?''


----------



## DISTORT6 (Jul 17, 2013)

patata said:


> Everytime I see this thread I wonder:
> ''If Dino suddenly puts up all of his guitars for sale,would they be gone in under 24 hours?''



Minutes...24 minutes.


----------



## Rick (Jul 18, 2013)

Dibs.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Aug 8, 2013)

I would buy that UV single pickup guitar in LNG anyday of the week. As well as that RGD.
And now I want an RGD with a floyd they are discontinued. Might just have to just get it done myself!

But that green one is INSANE!

C


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 8, 2013)

DiezelMonster said:


> I would buy that UV single pickup guitar in LNG anyday of the week. As well as that RGD.
> And now I want an RGD with a floyd they are discontinued. Might just have to just get it done myself!
> 
> But that green one is INSANE!
> ...



They discontinued the RGD with a trem? 

It is still up on the Ibanez site...unless you are talking about the 6 string RGDs


----------



## DiezelMonster (Aug 8, 2013)

Sorry I should clarify, it's discontinued for the Canadian market.
I work at a music store and it's not longer available for us, now that I want one!

hahah



MetalBuddah said:


> They discontinued the RGD with a trem?
> 
> It is still up on the Ibanez site...unless you are talking about the 6 string RGDs


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 28, 2013)

A really cool video! Dino talks about his guitars 

Dino Cazares - Ibanez Guitars


----------



## Rick (Aug 28, 2013)

Sebastian said:


> A really cool video! Dino talks about his guitars
> 
> Dino Cazares - Ibanez Guitars



That was cool.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 29, 2013)

Rick said:


> That was cool.




The Graphic on the Industrialist with the matt black "background" has to be one of the most amazing graphics I ever saw


----------



## Monkeypriest (Aug 30, 2013)

Are they baritone guitars? I think that Dino doesn't play baritone 7's only 8's


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2013)

Monkeypriest said:


> Are they baritone guitars? I think that Dino doesn't play baritone 7's only 8's



27" 7s, I don't remember the scale on his 8s.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 30, 2013)

The last time I remember hearing him talk about it in a Youtube video, Dino doesn't seem to remember, either.


----------



## etb1234 (Aug 30, 2013)

Based of that vid, and I know this goes under the wishful thinking category, but having a dino sig with the uniform 20mm neck, "dino" inlays, reversed headstock and just matte black would be pretty cool.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2013)

etb1234 said:


> Based of that vid, and I know this goes under the wishful thinking category, but having a dino sig with the uniform 20mm neck, "dino" inlays, reversed headstock and just matte black would be pretty cool.



I agree, I don't think he'd want a "Dino" inlay but your point has been made.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Aug 31, 2013)

I wish the LNG single pickup would be made a dino sig! Anybody 
Have any more screen caps from the video? I need that axe!


----------



## Shask (Aug 31, 2013)

Rick said:


> That was cool.




10-46 and a 54. Weird that he would not use 9-42 and the 54 like the standard set.


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 1, 2013)

Monkeypriest said:


> Are they baritone guitars? I think that Dino doesn't play baritone 7's only 8's


From what I remember:
Demanufacture 25.5"
The Industrialist 26.5"

8 strings are 27", and he has a lot of 25.5" 7 strings


----------



## Monkeypriest (Sep 1, 2013)

I have a 27'' baritone Agile and all Ibanez necks that I see to Dino seem shorter than mine. I think that all his 7s Ibanez have a 25.5 neck, except of RGD ''Industrialist'' (26.5). How can Dino tune to A only with a 0.54 gauge?. I tune my baritone to C and I need 0.52 or 0.54 gauge else the string is floppy.


----------



## Shask (Sep 1, 2013)

Dino has always used teeny strings.


----------



## Roland777 (Sep 1, 2013)

Whatever works for your technique. Sure, you A/B the same guitar with different gauges in the same tuning in a clinical trial, you might hear a difference. In a Pepsi blindtest though, with competent setups, there's no way in shit anyone's gonna start rattling off scale-length, string-gauge, string-number, neck- or fretboardwood or any of that jazz correctly.

Just pick whatever fits, mang.


----------



## jwade (Sep 1, 2013)

Roland777 said:


> Whatever works for your technique. Sure, you A/B the same guitar with different gauges in the same tuning in a clinical trial, you might hear a difference. In a Pepsi blindtest though, with competent setups, there's no way in shit anyone's gonna start rattling off scale-length, string-gauge, string-number, neck- or fretboardwood or any of that jazz correctly.
> 
> Just pick whatever fits, mang.



So much wrong with this post, I'm not even going to bother.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 1, 2013)

jwade said:


> So much wrong with this post, I'm not even going to bother.



He's actually pretty correct. Why else would folks be so shocked to hear what certain guitarists use? 

If things like that truly made the difference that many folks propose, than it should be possible for folks to pick out exactly what specs and setup was used to record certain things. Seeing how nobody I've ever seen can do that, I have to say it's nigh impossible unless you break it down to a very specific A/B scenario. 

For the record, I'm not saying that stuff has zero bearing, because it does to an extent, but not nearly as significantly as some imply. 

Here's another example: for years folks thought the guitars the guys in Meshuggah used were as long as 30.5" in scale, countless folks had customs made with scales that long and supposedly it gave "the Meshuggah tone". Look through the old threads (circa 2005 to 2008) from NGDs for custom 8-strings. When it was revealed the M8Ms were to have 29.4" scales everyone flipped their shit, with folks saying there was no way you were going to get the Meshuggah tone with that scale. Well, it turns out their guitars were 29.4" all along. 

The power of suggestion is an amazing thing.


----------



## wat (Sep 3, 2013)

I seriously think Dino has been trolling everyone and using huge strings all along


----------



## etb1234 (Sep 3, 2013)

Rick said:


> I agree, I don't think he'd want a "Dino" inlay but your point has been made.



Totally meant the glow in the dark that he reffers to as his. No "DINO" across the 12th fret or anything haha


----------



## ZXIIIT (Sep 4, 2013)

wat said:


> I seriously think Dino has been trolling everyone and using huge strings all along



At Fear Factory/Asesino shows, his merch table has the strings he used the previous night, and they are what he says they are, light.


----------



## Shask (Sep 4, 2013)

ZOMB13 said:


> At Fear Factory/Asesino shows, his merch table has the strings he used the previous night, and they are what he says they are, light.


The used strings? Weird!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Sep 7, 2013)

Shask said:


> The used strings? Weird!



Yeah, it was interesting.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Sep 7, 2013)

Shask said:


> The used strings? Weird!


some web sites make bracelets out of old strings.


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 8, 2013)

Shask said:


> The used strings? Weird!



Dave Mustaine sells/sold his used strings on the Official Megadeth ebay store since... I don't remember when. I guess fans want to have something unique


----------



## Korngod (Sep 10, 2013)

I bought a couple sets of Dino's strings... they're super light... and it's definitely something unique to own as a memorabilia piece.


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 10, 2013)

Korngod said:


> I bought a couple sets of Dino's strings... they're super light... and it's definitely something unique to own as a memorabilia piece.





Any pics?


----------



## Korngod (Sep 11, 2013)

sure here ya go 












It was hard to capture but that's his 7th string compared to the 0.54 on my RG7321.


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice! that's definitely an awesome piece to have


----------



## Rick (Sep 11, 2013)

I think I have one of those setlists somewhere.


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 14, 2014)

Photos of Dino's LACS DC are on his website


----------



## Rick (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice to see he got it back.


----------



## Grindspine (Sep 14, 2014)

Roland777 said:


> Whatever works for your technique. Sure, you A/B the same guitar with different gauges in the same tuning in a clinical trial, you might hear a difference. In a Pepsi blindtest though, with competent setups, there's no way in shit anyone's gonna start rattling off scale-length, string-gauge, string-number, neck- or fretboardwood or any of that jazz correctly.
> 
> Just pick whatever fits, mang.


 
I totally disagree. I can tell the difference in scale length & string gauge between guitars pretty easily. I have set up more than a few guitars in my time and correct string tension makes a world of difference in playability.


----------



## jayeshrc (Sep 15, 2014)

Grindspine said:


> .. correct string tension makes a world of difference in playability.


What do you define as "correct" string tension? (question. not an attack on what you said)


----------



## Pikka Bird (Sep 15, 2014)

Grindspine said:


> I totally disagree. I can tell the difference in scale length & string gauge between guitars pretty easily. I have set up more than a few guitars in my time and correct string tension makes a world of difference in playability.



I don't think that's his point. He starts out with "Whatever works for your technique." and ends with "Just pick whatever fits", so as far as I can tell he's saying that even though the individual player might easily tell the difference between this and that when they play any given guitar, there is no "right" way of selecting your string gauges or scale lengths as long as it works for the guitarist. 
What he's talking about with the blind test is listening to recordings. Most of us could probably tell the difference in some way if we were A/B-ing directly between the same riff being played on different setups, but listening to something without other direct reference material, and particularly when it's mixed and mastered, or heard on a loud venue PA, nobody could honestly say "Man, that string is a 54 fo sho, if he'd only used a 58 then I wouldn't have to go home and totally slay the band in my online review". (unless the guitar in question is so extremely badly setup that it's nothing but buzz or something)

...at least that's what I got from his post.


----------



## Churchie777 (Sep 15, 2014)

what i would give for that red RG!


----------



## UltraParanoia (Sep 16, 2014)

Holy jesus that red RG is god-like!!


----------



## Grindspine (Sep 17, 2014)

*mod edit: let's keep it on-topic folks.*


----------



## Grindspine (Sep 24, 2014)

Grindspine said:


> *mod edit: let's keep it on-topic folks.*


 
Did I go off topic? I thought we were talking about the scale lengths of Dino's guitars.

Anyone know when exactly he went from 25.5 to 26.5? It had to be fairly recent (after the RGD was released). I don't recall him having any 27" XL models.


----------



## Decipher (Sep 25, 2014)

Grindspine said:


> Did I go off topic? I thought we were talking about the scale lengths of Dino's guitars.
> 
> Anyone know when exactly he went from 25.5 to 26.5? It had to be fairly recent (after the RGD was released). I don't recall him having any 27" XL models.


Not sure when he switched, but I'd safely assume around the DH time when he started using the RGD's.

He has in the past had a baritone 7 around the Digimortal era IIRC. That red one with the white pick guard I'm pretty sure (but I could be wrong) I read somewhere (likely in a Guitar World) was a baritone (27") for the drop G songs i.e.. Invisible Wounds (Dark Bodies) and he also had a black one. He played the red/white pick guard for that song when I saw them on the Digimortal run. Pics/link here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/86197-post-dino-cazares-guitars.html


----------



## cardinal (Sep 25, 2014)

Pikka Bird said:


> I don't think that's his point. He starts out with "Whatever works for your technique." and ends with "Just pick whatever fits", so as far as I can tell he's saying that even though the individual player might easily tell the difference between this and that when they play any given guitar, there is no "right" way of selecting your string gauges or scale lengths as long as it works for the guitarist.
> What he's talking about with the blind test is listening to recordings. Most of us could probably tell the difference in some way if we were A/B-ing directly between the same riff being played on different setups, but listening to something without other direct reference material, and particularly when it's mixed and mastered, or heard on a loud venue PA, nobody could honestly say "Man, that string is a 54 fo sho, if he'd only used a 58 then I wouldn't have to go home and totally slay the band in my online review". (unless the guitar in question is so extremely badly setup that it's nothing but buzz or something)
> 
> ...at least that's what I got from his post.



That's also how I understood his post. I'm guilty of obsessing over specs too, but it's funny how little it matters in a recording because all you need is something that works. 

A lot of Jimmy Page's seminal recordings were done with a Telecaster, but those tunes sound just fine played with an LP too. Everyone agrees that Mark Knopfler is known for using the "notch" positions on a Strat, but there's a lot of disagreement over whether he used position 2 or 4 in his recordings. If you just played those instruments, there's a huge difference between an LP and a Tele, and between position 2 and 4 on a Strat. But on the record, no one can tell them apart.

Getting the toanz is more about finding gear that speaks to you rather than gear with specific specs.

And to stay on topic, I love Dino's new sig.


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 24, 2014)

That guitar


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 25, 2014)

Shortly after taking that picture, he proceeded to perform "W-G (Wrapper-Gifter)" and "Self-Bias Resistletoe".


----------



## ItWillDo (Dec 25, 2014)

BrailleDecibel said:


> Shortly after taking that picture, he proceeded to perform "W-G (Wrapper-Gifter)" and "Self-Bias Resistletoe".



I always took him for more of a "Grinchpin" kind of guy.


----------

